# Horse Color Abbreviations



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What registry? How far back is the "NC"? 

If it does stand for "No Color," it could mean that the color of the horse was never recorded (happened quite often back in the early days).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thhorses (Feb 11, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> What registry? How far back is the "NC"?
> 
> If it does stand for "No Color," it could mean that the color of the horse was never recorded (happened quite often back in the early days).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


TWHBEA:
the horse that has the NC is "Shadows Lady Dawn." This shows one of her foals (Independent Delight). Anyways- here's his lineage.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, allbreedpedigree.com doesn't have a color listed for her and she was born right about the time when a lot of registries were just getting going and weren't too concerned about color. So, I'd guess that the "NC" does stand for "No Color Listed" and your guess is as good as mine as to what color she actually was.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

it would depend on the actual registration papers, not all breed pedigree where someone can go in and change things. Contact the breed registry and ask them.


----------

